# Nitrate issues



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

I've finally given up, I can't keep my nitrate levels under control. I've had the tank running for 7 months and the filter for 2 months. Weekly water changes of 25-33%. Nitrites are always at 0 but at the end of the week my nitrates are at 80-120 ppm. I've got 6 RBP's and 2 plecos. About 7 plants and i've got a 90 gallon filter on my 55 gallon tank. My piranhas have been fine until recently when they've become lethargic and instead of free swimming they've started bunching together in a corner. The seem whiter in color and the red on their belly has faded. The fins have slowly become tattered and shredded at the very ends. I feed them every two days and they always come right to the food, yesterday when I fed they didn't touch for about an hour. Any ideas?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

start by getting rid of the plecos also you need to increase water changes. sound like you may need more filtration but since your nitrites are 0 you should be fine. the nitrates are high because of over feeding possibly rotting food in the tank if anything is left over and lack of water changes. how often do you change the water and how much at a time?


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

Weekly 25-33%, gonna ditch the plecos and attempt to keep ottos, and start breeding shrimp to help clean. Sound like a good plan?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

no just keep it clean yourself the more you add to the tank the more your nitrates will go up if you take something out and add something else that makes it no better then when you started. if you get the nitrates lower you wont have a algae problem. you need to up your water changes to atleast twice a week and you will see the nitrates start to lower. do a gravel vac at each water change as well until you get the nitrates lower. doing this alone you will some improvement. nothing you put in that tank will keep it clean you will have to do the work yourself. clean water is the best medicine. the fish will start to look better and the algae will stay away as well. ultimately you should shoot for staying under 20 on nitrates but 40 is acceptable as well. also what is the ammonia? is it at 0 as well?


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't currently have ammonia testers, and i'm using strips from the nitrates and nitrites. I'm going to be getting a master test kit soon.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

get the master test kit and also up the water changes to twice a week and repost the water results with ammonia nitrites and nitrates when you get the kit.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Up your percentage of waterchange to 40% and perfrom twice weekly.

That should eradicate any problems.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Up your percentage of waterchange to 40% and perfrom twice weekly.
> 
> That should eradicate any problems.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Honestly , Just get rid of those Little sh*t Machines they call Plecos' and Your levels will go back to normal , I promise. I would increase the water change to 40 % if your reds are big.


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

Holy sh*t 40% twice a week? Might as well quit my job and devote my life keeping them alive haha.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

FretsOnFire00 said:


> Holy sh*t 40% twice a week? Might as well quit my job and devote my life keeping them alive haha.


I think he meant 40% a week and I agree those nitrates will come down in no time


----------



## FretsOnFire00 (Sep 10, 2009)

thats movin 25 gallons of water in a bucket in and out, great


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

FretsOnFire00 said:


> thats movin 25 gallons of water in a bucket in and out, great


A python is a gift from heaven!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

FretsOnFire00 said:


> I've finally given up, I can't keep my nitrate levels under control. I've had the tank running for 7 months and the filter for 2 months. Weekly water changes of 25-33%. Nitrites are always at 0 but at the end of the week my nitrates are at 80-120 ppm. I've got 6 RBP's and 2 plecos. About 7 plants and i've got a 90 gallon filter on my 55 gallon tank.*You have your own sh*t factory in that tank. Thats why there's nitrate. Ditch the plecos first and the reds should have la larger tank depending on there size. A filter thats rated for 90g isn't all that much on a 55g with large fish. My 125 has 2 canister filters and an hob that are recommended up to 3 times my tank size and i have low stocking* My piranhas have been fine until recently when they've become lethargic and instead of free swimming they've started bunching together in a corner. The seem whiter in color and the red on their belly has faded. The fins have slowly become tattered and shredded at the very ends. I feed them every two days and they always come right to the food, yesterday when I fed they didn't touch for about an hour. Any ideas?


I wouldn't leave food in for an hour if there showing no interest especially if your already having water problems.

My advice:
1) ditch the plecos
2) upgrade to large tank depending on p size
3) get a good filter (cannister...)
4) do a good gravel vac (and keep this up a at least once a month)
5) Get a python and do like 40% water changes (twice a week would be idea) until your nitrates drop then mayby drop to then do about 30% weekly

What size are your reds? What is your filtration? Get a python as it will have you alot of time


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Feefa said:


> Holy sh*t 40% twice a week? Might as well quit my job and devote my life keeping them alive haha.


I think he meant 40% a week and I agree those nitrates will come down in no time
[/quote]

Actually I did mean 40% twice a week.
Is that really so difficult and time consuming?

It takes me about 15 minutes to perform a 40% water change in my 150 gallon.
The level of effort is equal to that of making a pot of coffee.

1.)Put the end of a garden hose in the tank with the end of the hose ending at the 40% drain mark.

2.)Hook the other end of your hose to the nearest sink with a sink-to-hose adaptor.

3.)Turn the water on enough to fill the hose.

4.)Unscrew the hose from the sink and place hose in toilet, out window, in drain, or whatever works to allow siphoning.

5.)Once the 40% is drained, reconnect to sink and fill.

Badda bang badda boom!
It's done!


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

it would probably be a good idea to buy another filter or two, two small filters would be good like two 305 fluvels. They are handy to clean


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Blue Flame said:


> thats movin 25 gallons of water in a bucket in and out, great


A python is a gift from heaven!
[/quote]

Pythons are great but if you dont want to spend the money then you gotta do it the hard way.
Seems like you want the results without the work, its not always easy but if you want results you have to put time and work in


----------

